# Coyote problem call coyote busters



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v477/ ... c01612.jpg


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyone else notice how small that barn is? :lol: No.....I'm not trying to discredit the photo..... It's just a small barn thats all.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't judge a man by the size of his barn.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW! :thumb: that's a lot of coyotes and foxes


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Don't judge a man by the size of his barn.


Oh but I will. I'm a sinner.....Well now the cats out of the bag !LOL! :lol:


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

That guy has a furry barn. maye if he took a little fur off it would look bigger.


----------



## rhdeerslayer (Feb 25, 2007)

Somebody has been doing alotta :sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think it's really a shed, with mice all over it. And that guy with the gun, he's a G.I. Joe toy... I got the whole thing figured out.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Thats alot of fur :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> I think it's really a shed, with mice all over it. And that guy with the gun, he's a G.I. Joe toy... I got the whole thing figured out.


LOL :rollin:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

That picture has been around different sites for a year or two. Just shows what a trapper can do vs a predator caller.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Danny B said:


> Just shows what a trapper can do vs a predator caller.


Trapping's not as fun, though!


----------



## AutumnFalls (Mar 2, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> I think it's really a shed, with mice all over it. And that guy with the gun, he's a G.I. Joe toy... I got the whole thing figured out.


LOL


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Maybe be he's a fur buyer. Hung everyone elses furs on his barn and took a picture of himself with a gun to make it look like he shot um all.

Then again maybe he did. We'll never know.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

arrows said:


> That guy has a furry barn. maye if he took a little fur off it would look bigger.


LMFAO


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

If that guy lets his barn get any more furry its goin to look like he doesnt even have a barn


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

This picture has been on sites many times the past few years. People have said it's either a trapper or a fur buyer. If it was a predator caller that would be pretty impressive.


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

YEah ive seen it on all kinds of sites. whats with this guy and showing off his barn in pub lic its not like its very big :fiddle:


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

barn could use a shave


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Fallguy, some of the best "predator callers" in the country can and have taken as many as 100 to 150 animal in a year, only about 1/2 of 1% can do that. ADC people are another story, they hunt from planes and can take alot more.

I know for a fact a trapper from Fallon Nevada took more then 300 bobcats last year. A good trapper in the right area can put a hurting on the local predator population and make alot of money doing it.

I'll stand behind a trappers right to trap, but I don't have to like it. I'm sure some trappers don't like us predator hunters either. We are fishing in the same pond but they are catching all the fish as that picture shows.

That trapper in the picture is trying to pawn himself off as a predator caller by holding a rifle, making the picture look more acceptable to the publics eye.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Danny

You said it. I have nothing against trappers. If I had the land and the time I would probably get into trapping. If I could shoot 100 animals in a year that would be heaven. I get out enough in a year to call in a dozen predators and if I shoot right harvest half of that. For now that will have to do. When my son gets old enough to hunt we'll have to give my wife some alone time and we'll increase those numbers. :sniper:


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

Thats all he can get...Iv got 3 barns that look like that


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Hopefully that old barn didn't fall over from all the weight and cut a bunch of them up in the process. That would be a waste. I"ve seen old barns like that, that have gone down in a strong wind.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

That guy has enough coyotes to feed alot of people on the other topic for quite a while. LOL


----------

